

Data Visualization on Yahoo - sumanthk
http://www.visualize.yahoo.com/core/

======
sumanthk
Awesome Stuff !!

~~~
filiwickers
Thanks!

I am part of the company (Periscopic) that built the visualization for Yahoo!.
We have been ecstatic about the positive responses to the project.

